
Akka.NET 1.1: Akka.Cluster, Akka.Streams, and Multi-Node Testing - Aaronontheweb
https://petabridge.com/blog/akkadotnet-11-cluster-streams/
======
jsingleton
Looks like they are working on .NET Core support too. Good news.

[https://github.com/akkadotnet/akka.net/pull/2134](https://github.com/akkadotnet/akka.net/pull/2134)

[https://github.com/akkadotnet/akka.net/issues/992](https://github.com/akkadotnet/akka.net/issues/992)

~~~
jsingleton
FYI I've added these to
[https://anclafs.com/#other](https://anclafs.com/#other).

Closing
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues/4](https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues/4)
from dewiz
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11987853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11987853)).

~~~
yodon
Nice resource! It looks like you currently have a mix of terms for the same
values, like "In Progress" and "WIP" \- you might want to standardize before
the list gets too much bigger.

~~~
jsingleton
Thanks, I'll try to make it more consistent.
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues/7](https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues/7)

------
polskibus
Great news for the .NET world! Especially Akka.Cluster going out of beta! I
can't wait to play with Akka.Streams too.

------
acjohnson55
Interesting! What's the relationship between Akka.NET and Akka? Is Akka.NET
fully compatible with JVM Akka, from a remoting and clustering perspective? Or
is the idea of the project to basically recreate roughly the same library, but
for the .NET platform?

~~~
Maultasche
From what I recall, Akka.NET started of as a simple port of Akka to the .NET
ecosystem, but evolved from there in a different direction than Akka.

So there will be lots of similarities between the two, since they they started
out almost the same, but also lot of differences due to difference paths of
evolution.

It wouldn't surprise me if they borrow ideas from each other, but the two are
very much independent.

~~~
hhandoko
Interesting, I always thought they try to be a faithful port. In what ways do
they differ?

~~~
plmaheu
They adapted to their user base and the fact .NET has some fundamental
differences with the JVM. From [https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/07/akka-
dotnet](https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/07/akka-dotnet).

------
0xFFC
What is the deal with "akka" ? Is that some kind of abbreviation?

~~~
bbcbasic
I think it is a Scandinavian mountain.

~~~
746F7475
In Finnish "akka" is derogatory term for a woman. Closes translation would be
"bitch".

~~~
saryant
The team is Swedish.

~~~
michalstanko
But, Akka's own FAQ mentions the Finnish meaning (among others), too.

